# Front parking sensor



## giusemanuel (Feb 19, 2016)

Hi guys, I currently have the rear parking sensor and I would also install the front parking sensors. 
Have Anyone of you done this work?
Is there a guide to do the work by me? Know you if the car is ready to install it? Is it necessary a new control unit?

Tnks

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Whats the part number of the one fitted now?


----------



## giusemanuel (Feb 19, 2016)

Toshiba said:


> Whats the part number of the one fitted now?


Where i check the part number of the installed back parking sensor?

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

Would love to know if this is possible? I too have the rear parking sensors and want to get the fronts fitted.

Anyone know if this is possible?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

you can check the part number via vagcom.


----------



## giusemanuel (Feb 19, 2016)

Toshiba said:


> you can check the part number via vagcom.


Ok, in this days will arrive to me a vag-com cable and will check the part number.
The installed original control unit is 4ch or 8ch?

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

hazzyDaze can do it if you have the rear sensors for £649 +VAT. I think thats a rip off but we may not have any choice?!!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Yeah, i'd never use those guys.


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

Toshiba said:


> Yeah, i'd never use those guys.


Why Tosh, are they rubbish?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Theres a thread on them somewhere here. But they are charging massive amounts of money for things that are real simple.
Most of it is not even their own work, it's like the stuff i put into the KB which I'm not going to do this time.

This ones a little more grey, as most of the cost is going to be parts.
But i just don't trust, or like them.


----------



## giusemanuel (Feb 19, 2016)

giusemanuel said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > you can check the part number via vagcom.
> ...


I'have checked with my vag com cable and my parking unit is this:









Is this only 4ch unit?

Thanks

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Damo999 (Mar 9, 2016)

Ive mentioned these guys earlier regarding retrofit of full sat nav, heated seats and they also do all the parking sensor options both OEM and cheaper option, also the reverse camera. Again not cheap for OEM but if you really want it, pay your money take your choice haha

VAGtec

They do offer fitting both mobile and at base as well as supply the full kits for you to do yourself or someone who knows what they're doing


----------



## giusemanuel (Feb 19, 2016)

Damo999 said:


> Ive mentioned these guys earlier regarding retrofit of full sat nav, heated seats and they also do all the parking sensor options both OEM and cheaper option, also the reverse camera. Again not cheap for OEM but if you really want it, pay your money take your choice haha
> 
> VAGtec
> 
> They do offer fitting both mobile and at base as well as supply the full kits for you to do yourself or someone who knows what they're doing


In audi for OEM kit front parking sensor is necessary 556€ + 400€ for installation + tax. It's incredible...
Can you give me the link or contact of vagtec?
I'll eventually do myself the work, but the enormous diffucult is the correct coding for visualization on virtual cockpit...

Thank you very much

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Damo999 (Mar 9, 2016)

http://vagtec.co.uk/eshop/

Here the link hope its helpful


----------



## Damo999 (Mar 9, 2016)

Yes the trouble with most of the retrofit kits is the installation coding, If your completely new to this like me I would need to spend the high cost and put my trust in someone who knows what they are doing without causing error codes and other problems on the VC


----------



## giusemanuel (Feb 19, 2016)

Damo999 said:


> Yes the trouble with most of the retrofit kits is the installation coding, If your completely new to this like me I would need to spend the high cost and put my trust in someone who knows what they are doing without causing error codes and other problems on the VC


Thank you very much for link, but the price of hardware it's similar at the price of audi in italy...
But in the kit is included the instruction for installation and coding?
I'have vag-com cable but research the correct coding it's very difficult...

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Damo999 (Mar 9, 2016)

Unfortunately i've never used the company so don't know if the kits come with instructions. There seems to be a few guys on here that know about coding so might be able to help you out. The prices are expensive, hoping more companies will start to offer the kits and the parts will come down in price. Another option would be to see if the parts are available on eBay, seems to be more parts from Germany at reasonable prices if you can find anyone who can help with instructions and coding. Sorry I couldn't help more.


----------

